# Anyone Experienced Subcool's Qleaner?



## benamucc (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey all...

Looking into Subcool's Qleaner for an upcoming NFT/Aero grow.  

I like the look of this strain for alot of reasons.  
1) Supposed to grow "very fast" in hydro.
2) "Very spacey and strong.  Will impress even the most seasoned smoker"
3) Not too bushy, looks like it would thrive in an NFT style setup.  
4)  You get what you pay for... @$97 for 5 seeds it MUST be good?!  

Anyone smoke this or grow it??


----------



## kaotik (Mar 1, 2011)

can't say much about it, but where ya lookin m8?
you can get it cheaper than that. i see most their stuff for $50-$75
do some shopping around   

 *you can even go to their site (tgagenetics.com/index_seeds.php) and find a list of who sell their stuff, and find it cheaper


----------



## benamucc (Mar 1, 2011)

trying to do the attitude offer, and support our sponser site!!  

at the end of the day i'd rather over pay $25 and see it "go back" to MP


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2011)

Where are you shopping that they are charging those prices? Way over priced....you shld be able to score 10 beans cheaper then that....
I have grown subs Jillybean and while good it wasn't fire....


----------



## benamucc (Mar 1, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I have grown subs Jillybean and while good it wasn't fire....


 
mmm...that's discouraging...


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2011)

10 beans 75 bucks at the hemp depot....


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2011)

benamucc said:
			
		

> mmm...that's discouraging...




Don't let my spoiled pallet discourage you....


----------



## benamucc (Mar 1, 2011)

Hamster...I'm LOOKING for those spoiled pallets.  Not to discourage me, but because I <--- MEE MEE MEE)  I want to spoil MY pallet!!  

I haven't said much yet about my upcoming grow, but I'm moving to hydro, and am ready to step it up a level.  

I've grown the White Label Seeds White Skunk.  Was OK.  
Nirvana Silver Pearl (which I butchered my way through while learning) Still have seeds of this.  
Pot Of Gold was again OK, but heavy harvests kept it growing.
Have North Cali bag seeds from a really DANK batch I sampled on the east coast about 2 years ago.  

Currently have 2 Blueberry clones and an AK47 clone that just flipped into flower.  

So PPPLLLEEEAASSEE  spoil me.  I'm ready!!


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2011)

In seed form I am partial to Cali Connections gear....I have been running a cut of Larry OG from them for a cpl grows....that is pretty much the strain that has spoiled me.  I am not gonna sit here and bash subcool but there are better strains in seed form then his gear...I liked his JB and it tasted like a 10...just didn't hit me hard enough.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 1, 2011)

The Larry OG are all out of stock at the tude. I wanted to pick some of these up for the sale. Hammy has been praising these seeds so much i had to get some hehe.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 1, 2011)

MOVING THIS TO A NEW THREAD>>>>

PLEASE LOOK FOR:  "Choose my next strain" thread going up in the next 10 min.


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> The Larry OG are all out of stock at the tude. I wanted to pick some of these up for the sale. Hammy has been praising these seeds so much i had to get some hehe.



Taste and potency are very subjective so I don't want my words to carry more weight then they shld...that being said I have smoked some "elite" strains lately like pre 98 and LVPK and I still find myself going tom the Larry OG jar more often then the others. If I was gonna plunk down cash on one of CC's strains that is not Larry it wld be Raskal or Tahoe OG.


----------

